# Blackhawk Retriever Club Field Trial



## verne socks (Feb 11, 2010)

Anyone know what grounds the Q is being held at tomorrow?


----------



## Fox Hollow Kennels (Jul 30, 2012)

Unbehaun property


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Does anyone have open callbacks? Thank you


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

Any word on any stake???


----------



## my2ylws (Aug 12, 2010)

Probably the reason nobody is posting anything is that there is virtually no cell signal in a 15-20 mile radius around that area. We had to drive to Eau Claire to get a decent signal when we there training a few weeks ago.

John & Deb Lenon
www.mamaslabs.com


----------



## verne socks (Feb 11, 2010)

Qual Results
1 - #4 Rhea/Tesch
2 - #7 Knight/Mueller
3 - #25 Lily/Running
4 - #22 Boomer/Couey
RJ -#15 Doc/Socks
J - #9 Trip/Hintz & #16 Belle/Buikema


----------



## jstracka (Jun 27, 2004)

Open Results
1 - Sally O/Cheshire H/Sletten Qualifies National
2- Diva O/Thompson H/Sletten
3 - Mercy O/Stracka H/Sletten
4- Jet O/H Powers H/Judy


----------



## suereyn (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks for the Results - and congratulations on Mercy. Great weekend for Paul!


----------



## Bear00 (Jul 13, 2008)

*AM 4th*



suereyn said:


> Thanks for the Results - and congratulations on Mercy. Great weekend for Paul!


13 to the 4th. Only 1 dog did it without a handle. Handler Greg dog Luke.
Waiting for placements.


----------



## Ray Kirkpatrick (Sep 24, 2010)

Wayda'go Verne. Dog's got great bloodline.


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Bear00 said:


> 13 to the 4th. Only 1 dog did it without a handle. Handler Greg dog Luke.
> Waiting for placements.


1st--Luke/Greg
2nd--Gary McIlwain
3rd--George Ruffalo/Carl
4th--Gary McIlwain
Jams--don't know, sorry.

This was a big test. Triple, shot long retired, left retired, right flyer on water. Long bird was probably 400+ yards, long land entry, across a big pond, off the back of the flyer station, more water/thick cattails, and another 200 yards on land, across the driveway that leads to the house and into another field beyond. The long retired mark was thrown into a pumpkin patch with cover that looked to be about 3 feet tall. Have to hand it to the judges, Loren Morehouse and Robert Elias, to put a water test that allowed all the dogs to make up ground and take the win. This was 20 minutes of really good marks on water IMO. I saw Greg/Luke run the land marks and they had nice marks there too. Saw Luke's water marks--very nice. Congratulations to Greg and trainers Dave/Pam Smith!! Congratulations to all!!

The Q that Carol Morehouse and Keith Anderson judged--don't know that I've ever seen tighter Q marks!! Tough! I didn't see the Derby, but heard that is was tough as well.

The Open was tough too--Laura Parrott and Rick Wilke. It was a pretty warm weekend for dogs, handlers and judges. And, it was a lot of fun!


----------



## Jim Harvey (Feb 7, 2007)

Bear00 said:


> 13 to the 4th. Only 1 dog did it without a handle. Handler Greg dog Luke.
> Waiting for placements.


I just heard that Greg and Luke did win the AM. I very happy for my good friend. Luke is one the best FT dogs running in the game today and Greg one the friendliest guys there is.

Living proof that good things do happen to GREAT people!


Sorry, that I do not know the other placements.


----------



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

Great job Greg and Luke. Two full siblings (Luke Am win and Nell Am handled open win) winning all age stakes this weekend. What a great feeling. Our Nicki is smiling from heaven. 

Congrats Greg and Angie.

Mike


----------



## RockyDog (Nov 18, 2008)

Congratulations to Greg and Luke!


----------



## Darin Westphal (Feb 24, 2005)

Congratulations Jerry Running and Lilly on the third in the Qual and Verne Socks and Doc for the RJ!!!!!!!


----------



## Randy Spangler (Oct 7, 2007)

Big congratulations to Greg and Luke! He new exactly where that last long water mark in the Pumpkin patch was. I was fortunate enought to give Luke his first derby win a few years ago also here at Blackhawk. He was the only dog to know where that last mark of the 4th series landed then. I knew he was something special early on. Excellent job of training by Dave and Pam, keep throwing those training marks into pumpkin patches, it pays off!!!
Special thanks to Loren, Robert, Rick, Laura, Carol and Keith on excellent test all weekend long.


----------



## Randy Spangler (Oct 7, 2007)

And who says the great pumpkin doesn't exist? Just ask Greg.


----------



## mbrookins (Dec 21, 2004)

Congratulations to Greg and Luke -- what a great team!

Congrats to Jerry Running and Lilly
Congrats to Verne Socks and Doc


----------



## LESTER LANGLEY (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks to you as well Randy! I noticed you were one of the first there each morning for set up, and I also saw you in the field dry popping to help keep the test moving along. Not to mention the awesome property you've developed and been generous with for the game. Your sport is lucky to have people such as yourself..


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! To O/Jim Carlisle, H/Isaac Langerud, & Zoom's Little "Joey" for capturing the 2nd place ribbon at the Blackhawk RC August 2012 Derby. This was Joey's first derby ever ran. Keep up the good work

Also Congrats to O/Dr.David Aul, H/Dave Ward, & Magic Trick's "Dillon" for earning a Res. JAM.

Another Congrats to O/Jim Carlisle, H/Isaac Langerud, & Zoom's Viking Warrior "Leif" for finishing his first derby and earning a JAM.

And A HUDGE CONGRATS!!!!! To my friend Paul Sletten for a Fantastic Open with the 1st,2nd,&3rd place ribbons. Way to go


----------

